

Is there any project active about DNS P2P? - newlog

Hi there,<p>I wonder if you know about any project trying to implement a DNS system relying in a P2P model.<p>I've seen many projects but they seem forgotten or inactive. Isn't out there any serious attempt to implement it?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
blcArmadillo
I've been seeing a lot of talk about distributed DNS or just writing down
site's IP addresses (paper DNS if you will) as a solution to SOPA and PIPA. I
forget which site it was, but one of the sites that was blacked out listed
their IP and suggested writing it down as a way to beat the system should
sites be blocked someday down the road. How does this really solve the problem
though? If ISPs block the actual IP then knowing their IP won't matter. Or is
assumed that ISPs wouldn't block the actual IP's since the servers can move
around which would result in an already limited number of IP address becoming
even more limited despite the fact that the "bad" site once at that IP has
already moved one?

------
bartonfink
I read a paper in grad school on the Chord protocol that could be used for
implementing a distributed DNS. I'm not aware of any serious attempts to use
it in practice.

<http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/chord/papers/paper-ton.pdf>

~~~
newlog
This paper seems the key to the problem!

I'll search if there are more related work.

Thanks for he link!

------
ecaron
I believe the best discussion and status on P2P-DNS is at
[http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/10/18/1247228/continuing-t...](http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/10/18/1247228/continuing-
the-distributed-dns-system)

------
corysama
[http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2011/05/12/namecoin-a-dns-
alter...](http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2011/05/12/namecoin-a-dns-alternative-
based-on-bitcoin.html)

------
seanhorn
This project, hosted on the PlanetLab, could help.
<http://codeen.cs.princeton.edu/codns/>

------
dholowiski
I'm surprised that no new projects have popped up, or old ones revived. This
seems like one logical solution to SOPA like laws.

